# Are Irish(T) euro notes becoming scarce?



## michaelm (24 Nov 2010)

Someone I know, with more issues than me , has been building up a cash reserve over the last few weeks.  They noticed that the notes being given out by the ATM were mostly German(X) euros, practically no Irish(T) euros.  I wonder if this was always the case and, if not, why might this be the case?


----------



## Vanilla (24 Nov 2010)

I noticed in France they are bringing out regional euro coins now- eg a normandy coin etc. I wonder if they are changing the notes too?


----------



## Latrade (24 Nov 2010)

IIRC, it's nothing major, the production of notes was "contracted" to germany and just the coins were pressed here. think this has been ongoing for a while now.


----------



## RonanC (24 Nov 2010)

Recently people were buying and selling rare Irish €200 notes for €400 and €500 notes for €1000 at a coin collecters fair in the RDS


----------



## michaelm (24 Nov 2010)

Latrade said:


> IIRC, it's nothing major, the production of notes was "contracted" to germany and just the coins were pressed here. think this has been ongoing for a while now.


But should Irish euro notes, notwithstanding that their printing be outsourced to Germany, not have a serial number beginning with T to signify Ireland? Also, if Ireland were to exit the euro would T notes be removed from circulation?


----------



## Latrade (24 Nov 2010)

michaelm said:


> But should Irish euro notes, notwithstanding that their printing be outsourced to Germany, not have a serial number beginning with T to signify Ireland? Also, if Ireland were to exit the euro would T notes be removed form circulation?


 
There's not specific "country" for the notes, only various symbols on the coins. Again, I think the code is just country of printing rather than some state controlling the currency. 

Again, can't remember the specifics but basically as usual it was cheaper and more efficient to outsource paper money to Germany. There would have been Irish printed notes still in circulation, but they will be disappearing.


----------



## michaelm (24 Nov 2010)

Ok.  Not that one should trust wikipedia but it states here . . "Unlike euro coins, euro notes do not have a national side indicating which country issued  them (which is not necessarily where they were printed).  This information is instead encoded within the first character of each note's serial number."


----------



## PetrolHead (25 Nov 2010)

I didn't know there was a code for where the notes were printed.... 

Just checked my own wallet and I have a veritable 'Grand Tour'...

Ireland
Germany
Belgium
Portugal
Italy
Netherlands
Spain

Does anyone else look at coins and notes and wonder how many hands they've been through... what they were used to buy... who the people were that spent them... 

...or is it just me that day dreams...?


----------



## PaddyW (25 Nov 2010)

According to a study a few years back, you should be really be wondering about who's nose they've been up!


----------

